# Seriously Delicious Smoked Almonds



## wntrlnd (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, the first time I read the recipe Scarbelly posted, I knew i had to try smoking some almonds.

I used raw almonds, and made two versions of his marinade, one with butter, one with bacon drippings.

I smoked over almond wood at between 225 and 250-260 for a little over 2 hours.   I stirred the nuts and rotated the smoking pans several times during the smoke.

I couldn't be happier with the results.  The nuts are thoroughly delicious with a really nice smoke flavor.














They are both delcious.  The bacon ones are shinier because they were a little wetter coming out of the smoker.  They seem like they are retaining more of the marinade.  There's not a huge taste difference between the butter and bacon recipes, as far as I can tell. 

I went longer than the recommended 90 minute smoke because I tasted them after 90 minutes and wanted more smoke and a toastier almond.  I watched them like a hawk and when they were tasting pretty good, I took them off and cooled them down pronto.

Thanks, Scarbelly!  These were my first smoked nuts, but they certainly wn't be my last.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 9, 2010)

Man those look great. Im assuming this wont be your last time doing these


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 9, 2010)

Legal Disclaimer

I need to confess that I either modified someone elses recipe or duplicated it so I want to make sure no one thinks I am trying to take credit for their recipe other than maybe a modification - when I saved the recipe I didnt make a note  which is my bad

Ok so now that is done - I am really glad you like them - I need to do another batch soon ya got me salivating


----------

